# Wie fangt ihr an?



## karldetlef (31. Dezember 2001)

Ich will für meine HP nen neues Design machen, hab aber nur mal null Ahnung was ich machen soll... 
Wie fangt ihr denn an, wenn irh nen neues Design macht?
Geht ihr eher auf die Filter-Funktionen und macht Effekte, oder was geht?
Sagt mir doch einfach mal eure Erfahrunge, mit welcher Größe ihr anfängt usw...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Januar 2002)

Hiho, freues (?) neues und hier meine Meinung:

Dis spieelt nur meine Meinug wieder als Filter sind nicht das ein und alles...

Also die Größe messe kich am Browserfenster anhand der gewünschten Auflösung der zu erstellenden Webseite und dannn baue ich in PS erstmall ein Layout auf zig Ebenen, wo ich hier und da mal was ausblenden kann, bis das Ergebnis einigermassen ist.
Meist arbeite ich mit Grundformen ( Rechtecke oder Kreisformen ) und statt mit Filtern mit Verläufen, Ebenmasken und Effekten...

..weiteres GERNE auf Anfrage....

Gruss


Webcutdirektor


----------



## Firehawk (1. Januar 2002)

Hrhr... Redesign.. da stehste vorm gleichen Prob wie ich. *g*

Wenn dus noch nicht gemacht hast - zieh dir so viele Tutorials wie möglich rein... erstens kannst du mit Photoshop dann wesentlich mehr anstellen und zweitens kommen die Ideen dann von ganz allein 
(Und drittens kannst du auch deine ganzen kranken Ideen umsetzen, von denen du früher nur geträumst hast )

Mich würd aber auch noch ma die Meinung von den ganzen Photoshop Cracks hier interessieren


----------



## karldetlef (1. Januar 2002)

Das Prob is ja, dass ich gar nicht weiß was ich will  
Und zeichnen, also mit Maus oder so geht nit, weil ich kein so nen Zeichenbrett hab, oder wie das ding mitm Stift heißt


----------



## Phantome (1. Januar 2002)

*Also ich mache es so . . .*

Das ist eine weirklich sehr interresante Frage.
Ich mache meine Bilder meistens in 800*600 oder 1024*768 Pixel.
Je größer desto besser, kann man ja immer noch verkleinern.
Meinen ersten Entwurf mache ich immer auf dem guten alten Papier. Dann wird das in PS übernommen mit den REchtecken und den Kreisen, damit ich schonmal die grundform drin habe.
Die meisten Ideen kommen mir imemr beim zeichnen selber, da überlegei ch mir auch die Effekte dazu. Wenn ich diese dann nicht selber hinbekomme, dann suche ich halt Artverwandte Tutz dazu und dann werden verschiedene Tutz erweitert und kombiniert und dann klappt es meistens schon.
Oder ich scanne eine Figur ein und bearbeite sie dann so weit, dass nur noch das grundgerüst da ist z.B. Ducktales, weil ich kann keine Figuren zeichnen. Sonst mache ich erst alelws wie g3esagt mit den Rechtecken und Kreisen dann Ebene duplizieren und dann weitermachen.
Ich hoffe ich kontne dir helfen.

by Phantome


----------



## wo0zy (1. Januar 2002)

also ich mache die erste seite(mit content) immer zuerst komplett in ps!! dabei sind immer verschiedene sachen wichtig, was soll die hp für einen zweck haben, wer soll sich die hp anschauen, wie lange soll das laden dauern, bin ich besoffen oder nich! 

also du musst wissen was du ausdrücken willst.
soll eine seite stylisch sein, dann müssen die farben und hovereffekte hammer sein, und eine stylishce setie lebt von kleiner schrift(am besten nich über 8p ausser überschriften) sie muss dann schlicht und geil sein!
ausserdem sollte eine page auch nur soviele bilder enthalten wie nötig, denn es kann schnell ******** aussehen und ausserdem bverlänggert sich die ladezeit!!

was ganz wichtig für ne hammer page is, lass die finger von dreamweaver und dem ganzen anderen kram, das sieht ******** aus und is auch ********!!
dann javascripte, keine grafischen scheissdinger, die nur nerven(mausverfolger und son scheiss)
so, nu is gut, das sollte reichen, oder? noch fragen?

frohes neues,
wo0zy

p.s. lass die finger bloß von den filtern!! die sucken!! ahso, und werbung sux auch, wenn schon dann wenigstens keine porno shceisse oder sowas!!


----------



## karldetlef (1. Januar 2002)

Es sollte schon ne stylische Seite werden, blos ich weiß echt nicht was ich überhaupt machen soll. Was meinst du mit Farben? Soll ich einfach nen Farbverlauf machen?  
Un das mit Dreamweaver is auch klar. Wenn es nicht zu arg kompliziert is, dann mach ich´s selber mit Frames usw. Aber so ne Nav-Bar, da nehm ich dann schon Homesite 
Und was Werbung angeht, höchstwahrschinlich gar keine, und wenn dann keine Porno, weil dass dann echt billig aussieht.
Aber der Anfang regt mich auf....
Ich meine ich hab echt keine Ahnung was und wie ich es anstellen soll, dass etwas gutes rauskommt. Ideen hab ich sowieso keine. Und malen, oder zeichnen kann ich erst recht nicht!
NEED HELP


----------



## Lasse (1. Januar 2002)

hi,

@ .:wo0zy:.  :
was hast du gegen dreamwaver ? Damit kann man einige sachen extrem schnell machen und erspart sich viel zeit !
Er schreibt viel ******** in quellcode das stimmt, aber nützlich ist er !

cu


----------



## wo0zy (1. Januar 2002)

hmm....naja dann schau dir doch ma ein paar stylische seiten an, und orientier dich an ihnen, aber nich so sehr das es abgekupfert aussieht!!

dann frames, das wird ich sein lassen1! sowas is absolut nioch stylisch, <div>'s sind stylisch!!

und zu der navigation, nimm irgendwas leichtes, was aber trotzdem geil is!!

und zu allegemeinen sachen:

stylische seiten sind nich groß, sie sind klein und öffnen sich auch meist in kleinen popups, die größe is dir überlassen, aber man sollte noch was erkennen könnne!
ich fange immer mit der größe an, dann die farben, wenn ich das weiss, mach ich mich ans logo oder den header wenn ich den hab, zeichne ich mir die seite! ich verwende bei sites gerne tabellen mit nem border von einer 1px starken linie! diese kann man ja auch wunderbar in ps zeichnen!!

wenn ich die page fertig habe, kommt der schwierigste teil! wie mach ich dsa jetzt? mit flash oder in html oder beides. aber eigentlich mach ich die page immmer in html!

wichtig sind auch kleine lustige gfx oder sowas!!

z.b. hier http://www.arteye.com


/*/EDIT: sorry, aber dreamweaver und co sind totale nuubie progz, die einem ne geile seite vorgaukeln, die aber an sich totaler dreck is! ausserdem kann somit jeder depp eine hp machen, und geiles html verliert immer mehr seinen reitz! das web wird auch durch sonen scheiss total überladen, da jeder kleiner sucker meint er muss da tausende eckel-applets und was weiss ich reindöppern! genauso wie swish, in meinem augen hat swish die geilhet von "richtigem" flash gekillt! und das mache die anderen progz auch,und das stört mich!!
also hobby-webdesigner kotzen mich solche progz einfach total an, weil sie html regelrecht vergewaltigen!
wysiswyg-seiten sind nichts besonderes, das kann jeder, aber html-coden, das kann nich jeder!


----------



## karldetlef (1. Januar 2002)

Genau jetzt die Seite http://www.arteye.com/ wie machen die den Header?
Woher kriegt man so nen alten Mann? Und wie machen die die Linien und so. 

Und warum sind Frames unstylisch, ok, sie sind einfach wie ne Tabelle, blos man kann dann besser und einfacher Änderungen vornehmen.


----------



## cocoon (1. Januar 2002)

Hi!

Also, vor jeder grafischer Arbeit würde ich beim Erstellen einer Website zunächst ein Konzept erstellen. 
Wie ausführlich man das macht entscheidet sicher jeder für sich selbst, aber sicher ist es hilfreich, das ganze irgendwo festzuhalten, also nimm Dir ein Blatt und fang zunächst mal damit an, aufzuschreiben, was Deine Seite alles an Content beinhalten soll.
In einem nächsten Schritt würde ich das ganze gliedern, so dass nur ein paar Rubriken übrig bleiben und dadurch dem User das Betrachten der Seite erleichtert wird.
Dann würde ich darüber nachdenken, wie Du die einzelnen Rubriken illustrieren kannst. Etwa durch ein kleines Logo/eine Farbe/o.ä., was die einzelnen Rubriken voneinander unterscheidet und dazu einen passenden Header, der etwa aus einer schönen Grafik oder einer kleinen Flash-Ani, oder auch beidem bestehen kann. Ich denke das ist gar nicht mal so schwer, der Begriff "illustrieren" sagt ja, dass meinen einen Text/Thema grafisch umsetzt/verdeutlicht, also überleg, was für eine Grafik die jeweilge Rubrik wohl am besten veranschaulichen könnte (bei "Personal" z.B. eine Grafik, die ein Foto von Dir enthält, bei "Links" vielleicht was computertechnisches, bei "Portfolio" was usw.). Ausserdem würde ich mir über eine einheitliche Schrift klar werden - eine kleine, nicht zu ausgefallene Schrift für den Content und eine etwas grössere für Überschriften.
Wenn Du Dir das alles überlegt hast und auf Deinem Blatt jetzt steht, in was für Bereiche sich die Website aufteilt und wie die Bereiche sich grafisch unterscheiden sollen, würde ich anfangen, dass in Photoshop umzusetzen. Damit die Seite ein einheitliches Aussehen kriegt, reicht es ja zunächst, eine einzige Page zu gestalten und im folgenden einfach die Elemente auszutauschen, die die Rubriken unterscheidet.
Ich denke wenn Du an dem Punkt bist und schonmal so einen gewissen Anfang hast, fällt es leicht, immer mehr auszufeilen und zu verfeinern, bis irgendwann das Werk da steht, was Dir gefällt.

Ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Methode, gibt sicher noch andere brauchbare.
Gruss und viel Glück


----------



## Tim C. (1. Januar 2002)

true true, nur habe ich persönlich die erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit seinen seiten nie zu 100% zufrieden ist, oder wenn dann nur für 3-4 tage, dann sitzt man eh wieder drann was zu bessern 

Achja zu den netten Ausführungen des herren woozy  klar das pure html mehr style hat und das es ne menge scriptkiddies gibt, die wysiwyg editoren benutzen und so ne menge arschbesch***** homepages entstehen. Aber ich denke, wenn man Dreamweaver vernünftig benutzen kann und all diese komischen plugins net nutzt und viel im kombi wysiwyg modus und code modus arbeitet und die dateien nachher überarbeitet, dann geht es eigentlich. weil ich wette, wenn du es draufhast kannste ne seite in dreamweaver machen, ohne das das wer merken würde und dann spart es trotzdem erheblich zeit.
achja frontpage suckt 

^ ^ DIES WAR MEINE MEINUNG | WENN IHR MEINT ICH GEHÖR ERSCHOSSEN, DANN SPART EUCH DIE KUGEL, DAS ISSES NICHT WERT ^ ^


----------



## wo0zy (1. Januar 2002)

@krankmelder: naja da kommst du ins spiel! erstens, schalt ma dein gehirn ein(hart aber wahr), denn es gibt sowas wie suchmaschienen, udn da findet man so einiges, ausserdem würde man da sicher auf seiten wie http://www.zefa.de stoßen und welch wunder, es is ne fotoseite!
naja und die linien, schonmal was von textur gehört, am besten in verbindung mit ps! du musst einfach nur die idee haben, dann is alles andere dir überlassen!! deine ideen gehen nur soweit, wie deinen fähigkeiten reichen! und wenn du das pic pixel für pixel malen musst 
was ich damit sagen will, wenn du jeden fragst wie irgendwas geht, dann kannste es nie! wissen ist wenn man weiss wo man nachschauen kann!
verstanden? sich fragen kann man ja immer mal, aber man sollte sich nicht von sowas abhängig machen!

@leuchte: jo hast recht, aber ich kann sowas echt nich ab, keine ahnung, hab ne absolute abneigung dagegen!


----------



## natrix (2. Januar 2002)

> wissen ist wenn man weiss wo man nachschauen kann!


wo würdest du denn nachschauen? in tuts, in foren, in bücher?

wenn jedoch keine idee da ist, glaube ich lässt sich nichts machen, aber wenn da mal eine klitzekleine idee vorhanden ist, kann diese wachsen und sich zu einem guten werk weiterentwickeln...


----------



## soraxdesign (2. Januar 2002)

jojo


----------



## wo0zy (2. Januar 2002)

jo, foren bücher oder einfach google.de da findeste eitgentlich alles!!


----------



## drash (2. Januar 2002)

ich denke bevor du gleich eine ganze homepage mit photoshop designen willst, solltest du dich mal irgendwie in photoshop zurechtfinden können. aber sorry, wenn du nicht einmal weisst, von wo du irgendein bild bekommst oder wie einen bestimmten effekt hinbekommst, dann wirst du kaum fähig sein, eine gute page, die ja noch viel komplexer ist als ein normales bild, mit einer guten navigation, guter farbwahl und einem kompakten design zu erschaffen!!!

also:

1. fang mal an, soviele tutorials wie möglich durchzugehen, damit du auch ein bisschen mit photoshop umgehen kannst.
2. schau dir verschiedene gute bilder und pages von anderen an, und probiere sie nachzustellen!!
3. überlege dir, was für einen inhalt deine seite haben sollte, viele wollen nämlich am anfang eine seite machen, die aber nachher überhaupt keinen inhalt hat, weil sie sich das gar nicht überlegt haben, hauptsache sie haben eine seite im internet!!!
4. jetzt kannst du anfangen, am design deiner seite zu arbeiten, mach skizzen, probiere sie in photoshop grafisch gut umzusetzen. aber nimm nicht gleich die erstbeste seite, mach ein paar verschiedene versionen, und wähle nachher die beste aus!!!
5. versuche die seite mit html und evtl. auch mit php umzusetzen!!



drash


----------



## karldetlef (2. Januar 2002)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Idee wie ich es ungefähr machen will 
Aber hat denn einer von euch ne Ahnung wie man so organisch-mechanisches Material wie auf der Seite zum Beispiel macht? Weil sowas echt verdammt geil aussieht.


----------



## nanda (2. Januar 2002)

@krankmelder
mensch, da hast du dir ja eine page herausgesucht. macht einen sehr ausgereiften eindruck. an deiner stelle würde ich aber einen neuen thread anfangen, um die resonanz auf deine frage zu erhöhen. leider muß ich gestehen, daß ich nicht die geringste ahnung habe wie die das ganze gewurschtel gemacht haben. wahrscheinlich pixel für pixel.

am besten mal dort im guestbook oder beim webmaster nachfragen. kostet ja nix.


----------



## karldetlef (2. Januar 2002)

Ich hab schon gefragt! ;-) 
Außerdem will ich ja nicht wissen, wie die die Animation gemacht ham   sondern nur, wie sie die Grafik gemacht ham


----------



## nanda (2. Januar 2002)

@krankmelder
genau in der grafik liegt auch mein prob. die animation ist reines flash.

es wird doch wohl einen hier geben, der mal sowas oder ähnliches gemacht hat.


----------



## wo0zy (3. Januar 2002)

naja so sehr schwer is die grafik eigentlich nich, nur das zusammenspiel des ganzen is so hinzubekommen is nich leicht!
also das is irgendeine textur und die wurde dann auf ineinander kopiern oder farbignachbeklichten oder sowas gesetzt, einfach ma ausprobieren. dann is der typ einfach mit eingearbeitet worden und dann zumm schluss noch ein gittermuster drauf und fertig! sicher is die beschreibung nch gerade toll, aber wenn ihr sowas machen wollt dann braucht ihr eigenen ideen!


----------



## karldetlef (3. Januar 2002)

Naja, da hast du wirklich recht, die Beschreibung is wirklich nicht gut  
Schreib doch mal nen Tut, für uns alle in die PS-Tutsetkion 
Naja ich probiers mal. 
Aber woher bekomm ich überhaupt Texturen. Ich bin ja schon lange auf der Suche nach einer Metall-Textur. Und jetzt noch die, hats da irgendne Seite wo man Texturen herbekommt?


----------



## flipjixx (3. Januar 2002)

man schaut sich erstmal zich schöne webdesign-sites an, lässt sich inspirieren und schließlich steckt man alle seine aufgesammelten inspirationen in den ideekessel. 2-3 umrühren und schon hat man ne die erste "skizze" im kopf.

nun setzt man sie auf einer auflösung von 800x600 oder 1024x768, denn das sind zur zeit die meistbenutzten auflösungen. ehrlichgesagt kommt's meistens immer auf's können,erfahrungen und ideen an. ja ok, ich weiss dass ich es komisch erkläre aber ich meins doch nur nett 


letzten endes sag ich nur noch eins: der phantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt, hab ich recht ? 

(ps: leute kauft bücher zu gfx-programmen, die sind echt megahilfreich! manchmal besser als tutorials ;-) is nich böse gemeint)


----------



## nanda (3. Januar 2002)

@flipjixx
bücher haben wir genug und erfahrung ..., na ja ist relativ.
aber zwischen skizze im kopf und fertige page ist manchmal ein ziemlich steiniger weg. und der führt mitunter auch über photoshop. und das war auch die eigentliche frage von krankmelder. wenn das ganze metallzeugs auf der gelinkten page mit ps gemacht wurde, dann ist doch hier entscheidend  W I E.

metallröhren und kabel und sowas ist kein problem. aber damit kommt man in dem fall nicht weiter. erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß man nicht alle details richtig erkennen kann.


@.:woOzy:.
sprechen wir von derselben page? ich kann nur ein gitter auf der "subscribe newsletter"-page erkennen, aber nicht auf der eigentlichen page um die es hier geht 
und irgendwo eine textur zu ziehen ist doch - ehrlich gesagt - auch nicht die lösung für uns ps-fetischisten. wenn wirklich eine textur verwendet worden ist, dann ist doch die herausforderung, so was ähnliches selbst nachzubauen.

und das ist immer noch die bisher nicht beantwortete frage.


----------



## wo0zy (3. Januar 2002)

@nanda, also wenn du auf den link klickst dann kommt erst ein loding, udn dann kommt da eien seite in rotbis orange oder so!(der header) und da is sowas wie ein schwaches gitter zu er kennen, meintetwegen auch irgendwas anderes, aber für mich is das ein gitter! 

@krankdinges: wie wärs mit google.de?? schonma davoin gehört, soll ganz was tolles sein! da musste so was irgendwo reinschreiben udn dann auf nen knopf drücken und wenn da dann was kommt, dann kannste dich freuen!


----------



## karldetlef (3. Januar 2002)

Ach google.de das mit den vielen oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ja davon hab ich gehört 
Aber zu der Seite, wo seht ihr da nen Gitter? Ich seh da nirgends auch nur irgendetwas das wie ein Gitter aussehen sollte


----------



## wo0zy (3. Januar 2002)

naja siehste, also siehste doch das gitter!!

texturen findest du ürigens auch bei fast allen 3dseiten z.b. 3dcaf.com oder zoorender.com


----------



## nanda (3. Januar 2002)

@.:woOzy:.
ich geb´s auf. :{} 
man sieht, daß wir uns auf einem sehr künstlerischen gebiet bewegen. der eine sieht das und der andere _das_.


----------



## DaRk_DeViL (5. April 2002)

entweder man hat´s mit ps drauf oder nich ich glaube ich werde damit nie richtig klar kommen


----------



## shiver (5. April 2002)

bevor das geheulte jetzt los geht, der standard-spruch von der bösen bösen shiver:

<h1>READ THE FUCKING MANUAL </h1>

dann weisst du wie irgenwelche doofen effekte gehen, okay`????

dann, nimm dir noch ein, zwei jahre zeit, üb ein wenig, lern viel, lern html, lern was über webfarben und code-optimierung, und DANACH könntest du mal über ne eigene homepage nachdemken.

amen.


----------



## karldetlef (5. April 2002)

wow, du bist ja echt böse shiver.... 
Aber immerhin entschlussfreudig......! *g*

greetings


----------



## drash (5. April 2002)

ist dieser thread nicht eigentlich schon 3 monate alt??


----------



## freekazoid (5. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@drash
 - yepp der isses

@shiver
nich immer 'überreagieren'. es gibt halt einfach leutz die nich als ultradesigner geboren werden(me2). punkt
und auch wenn ich das ganze handbuch gelesen hätte, dann wär ich nicht 100% schlauer, sondern verwirrter. hab' erst einmal nen blick da rein geworfen...fazit: boeh?!


----------



## nova (5. April 2002)

*...na bravo...*

Also da zieht' s einem langsam echt die Schuhe aus...
Die Qualität dieses Forum läßt  meiner Meinung nach stark zu wünschen übrig, schade eigentlich, es war schon mal besser. Aber die guten Leutchen habe wohl auch die Nase voll...und wandern weiter. Werde ich wohl auch machen.
Trotzdem noch ein paar Anliegen, die diesem Forum nicht schaden könnten:

Schon mal was von Rechtschreibung gehört ? In diesem Thread sind Postings zu finden, die mehr als 10 Schreib-/Tippfehler enthalten. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich was Interessantes mitzuteilen hab, dann sollte es doch schon so interessant sein, dass es mir ein nochmaliges Durchlesen wert ist. Oder ist der Schulunterricht wirklich soooo schlecht geworden ?

WIESO will ich eine eigene Homepage/Redesign, wenn ich nichts zu sagen oder zu zeigen hab ? WIESO frag' ich dann in einem Forum ? Ich kapier's einfach nicht... 

Ein Schriftsteller ist doch nicht deshalb ein Schriftsteller, weil er sagt "Ich will ein Buch schreiben, ich weiß aber nicht, was ich schreiben will...?!"  Nur weil jeder ein gecracktes Programm bekommen kann, ist man noch lange kein Designer. Design möchte etwas aussagen, ein Konzept haben...und nicht aus mehreren wahllos dahingeschmissenen Trendeffekten und Filtern bestehen. Glaubt jemand er könnte von heute auf morgen Wirtschaftsprüfer oder Arzt werden... ? Nein. Aber Designer...na klar ! Den PS ziehen wir uns irgendwo, dann wird das schon werden...

Das gutes Design aber fast ausschließlich von studierten K-/I-Designern, bzw. von ein paar begnadeten Ausnahmen mit Talent UND Ehrgeiz (der über das Posten von nervigen Fragen á la "was für nen Effekt auf meine HP ?" hinausgeht, dass sieht hier kaum jemand. 

Letzte Woche hab ich dieses Forum einem Kollegen gezeigt, tags drauf meinte er nur:  "...is' doch wohl ein ziemlicher Kindergarten...?" 

nova


----------



## shiver (5. April 2002)

ein wunderbares statement zum abschluss, meine volle zustimmung.

amen und closed, bevor das die nächste schlammschlacht wird.


----------

